# New mill and shop pictures.



## deere_x475guy (Feb 28, 2009)

Hi everyone, well I took the day off Friday to finally get my new mill out of storage and into my shop. Our fine member and I hope a friend now Steve Hucks made a 1 1/2 hour drive down to help me move in into the shop and we were able to get it exactly placed where I wanted it. For the most part all went well. ;D We did experience one moment of butt cheek pucker but it all ended well with no damage. 

This mill was bought new in April 2006 along with all the goodies that I got with it. It was in a custom motor cycle shop that didn't fair very well with the economy here in the Lansing Mi area. It had very little use and I still had clear plastic covering over the name plates and some cosmoline to clean off when I got it. The Kurt vise had been stored in a storage pod and was pretty heavily rusted on the top of the movable jaw when I got it. After some like stoning and some PB plaster it came out pretty well and top of the jaws are less than the .001 advertised tolerance so all is well.























I finally moved some stuff around and was able to tuck a small desk in this corner. I still have this wall that needs some covering and paint but the shop is getting close to being done. I hope to put up something on the ceiling this summer and then add more insulation up there.





I took pictures of what is outside of the heated portion of the shop but they came out worse then these that you are seeing here. Anyway out in that portion of the shop I have the welding table, MM251 welder, torches, Jet 7x10 band saw, an old bench top drill press, 10 ton press, the 3 phase rotary converter, coffee pot, small fridge and microwave oven.

I will post more later, right now the mill has all been lubed, trammed and the vice has been squared up to it's time to cut some metal.)

I need more tool post holders for the lathe so I think I will be making a few of those this evening and tomorrow...

Take care all.


Edited to add that the metal cable that was laying on the floor when I took the pics has now been secured to the wall behind the mill...


----------



## 1hand (Feb 28, 2009)

Butt cheek pucker!! lol I hear ya. Cann't image moving that around. Looks great! I'd say its time for a Busch Delight!!! Well it is here on the orther side of the pond in Wisconsin. CHEERS, you deserve it!

Matt


----------



## deere_x475guy (Feb 28, 2009)

LOL thanks...it was kinda funny afterward and we had a good laugh...we had just did the high five celebration for getting it where is was and immediately following the butt pucker occured ;D Steve worked his butt of getting in just the right place for me and I owe him big time..


----------



## DICKEYBIRD (Feb 28, 2009)

Man, that's a great looking mill...I'm envious!

Having a good friend with similar interests that has the gumption to drive that far and enjoy a day helping you out is worth far more than the mill though. Enjoy it as much as you can while you can.

I had a great friend that I was close to and enjoyed the same hobby as I (not machining though) for 27 wonderful years. He passed away suddenly almost 2 yrs. ago and life just hasn't been the same since.


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Mar 1, 2009)

The only bad part was we never got a photo of Bob's face at the moment of pucker.

PRICELESS!!

I hope you get many many years or trouble free service from the new mill. 

Steve


----------



## kustomkb (Mar 1, 2009)

Thats great! looks like its in a real toasty spot Thm:


----------



## chuck foster (Mar 1, 2009)

looks like a very nice mill and an equally nice spot to work.

chuck


----------



## itowbig (Mar 1, 2009)

yeeeeeeee :bow: :bow: good friends are priceless the memory's even more so


----------



## deere_x475guy (Mar 1, 2009)

Thanks guys I have the furnace to keep me warm.
I also have a ceiling fan that is always on and a dehumidifier that keeps the rust at bay. I stated in an unheated 2 car garage and when we built the cabin I had the pole barn built and put this little room in it. It's 15 x 16 and this summer I hope to put one more wall then I will have the welding area heated also.


----------



## deere_x475guy (Mar 22, 2009)

Just a heads up that I did some reorganizing and took 30 pics posted in photobucket here if anyone is interested.

http://s2.photobucket.com/albums/y39/Deere_X475guy/New Shop Maching and Welding/


----------



## deere_x475guy (Apr 26, 2009)

Just wanted to update my pics. Yesterday my oldest daughter showed up with a window air conditioner she had in her apartment in Boston. She was here last week and I was showing her and her fiance the Jet Mill and the walls I put up. She pointed at the Hot Dawg furnace I have hanging from the ceiling and asked if it was the air conditioner and I told her no I hadn't located a used one yet for the window. She said that they had one they bought for the apartment in Boston and I could have this one.) ;D Even with the ceiling fan and dehumidifier going in the summer it gets to hot in here to due much in the humid temps here in MI. It kept the rust at bay but that was about it. Looks like I can hang out in here year round now. 

I knew they had one because I took it out of the window in Boston when I moved them back but I thought they sold it when they bought their home here in Michigan. ???






Now the wife is concerned about the electric bill : : :


----------



## speakerme (Apr 30, 2009)

Hello,

Congratulations on the great shop and tools, however great projects must come forth from great opportunities. What kind of projects do you have planned. Are you a machinist or hobbyist?

I look forward to seeing some interesting turned and milled, possibly surface ground, items from your shop. 

Best Wishes,

Chuck M


----------



## deere_x475guy (May 1, 2009)

Thanks Chuck, I am just a hobbyist mostly and spend what time I can in my shop. Currently I am working on a Webster IC engine and I have threads in the Projects in Progress forum. I just finished up the cam for it and should be getting close to just having the fiddly parts to do. Maybe I can finish it up this summer.


----------



## Jadecy (May 1, 2009)

Very nice! Where is the guest room? ;D

Looks like you are ready to make some serious chips!


----------



## deere_x475guy (May 1, 2009)

Guest room is in the cabin


----------



## Hal (Jul 20, 2009)

Deere guy

What kind of roll around is that , that's shown in the picture of the mill?
It has adjustable shelves? Plastic or metal? 

Looks like a handy unit.

Nice shop.

Hal


----------



## deere_x475guy (Jul 20, 2009)

Hal, it is made of a very sturdy plastic. I gave $5.00 for it and it has been some of the best money I ever spent.


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Jul 20, 2009)

If you want, i'll come over and help you get that surface grinder out of there so you will have more room!! ;D

Think you are well enough to help get it in my truck! ;D


----------



## deere_x475guy (Jul 20, 2009)

No doubt I am back to doing everything I did before the accident...

The only plans I have for moving that grinder is moving it into the other room once I get that part walled in and insulated.


----------

